
Ask HN: Alternatives to Credit Rating Agency Cartel - Kinnard
It&#x27;s clear the current system sucks: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11471151
It&#x27;s an oligopoly, and it&#x27;s damaging people&#x27;s lives.<p>This is fundamentally a data and identity problem, so I thought I&#x27;d ask all you smart people here:<p>What are some alternatives to the current credit rating agency system? It&#x27;s gotta go!
======
alecbaldwinlol
Place responsibility back on the party with the most to lose in the situation-
the one risking something.

Don't want to have to evict your tenant? Don't sign them for an overpriced
lease with expensive ammenities if you can't afford the risk.

Does your potential employee seem a bit off? Why are you considering hiring
them?

Sure, you can stick with the current method of pullinh credit reports, but
then why do companies turn away good people, AND continue to get burned by
wolves in sheep's clothing?

